# Lake Michigan whitefish



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Spent Sunday fishing from a pier in lake Michigan looking for steelhead. Found out the whitefish were in and immediately changed setups. Had an awesome time, despite the freezing rain. All fish at least 23 inches or bigger. Best numbers/size I've ever seen or experienced.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats awesome,way to take advatage of an opportunity! How did you catch them?
Are they scrappy fighters? Ive always herd smoking them was the way to go?


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Thats awesome,way to take advatage of an opportunity! How did you catch them?
> Are they scrappy fighters? Ive always herd smoking them was the way to go?


Caught them with single salmon eggs fished on the bottom. They're pretty good fighters. A lot of movement, not much pulling, if that makes sense. I've actually never smoked them, but I know most guys do. I ended up deep frying them (which is my favorite) and I also made some whitefish chowder, which was fantastic and then I gave some away to people who don't get an opportunity to fish.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Broiling is a good way to cook them. Little seasoning and fresh squeeze of lemon when finished is the way the resturants cook them up there.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job and great size. I love whitefish. Myself and a couple other OGF guys went up to Green Bay a few years back and were ice fishing for them. Was fun to do and I thought they tasted great. Fried them and also just through some in the skillet with some oil and seasoning. Both turned out great.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I too have been to Green Bay to ice fish for them, lots of fun. Tough to clean with being a soft meat with y-bones in them. They have their own taste but it is good. We would mostly deep fry them.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Wife and I went Chedders restaurant here in Findlay last night and they now have 2 types of Whitefish. Lemon Pepper and Blackened. Couldn't believe it!


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

ress said:


> Wife and I went Chedders restaurant here in Findlay last night and they now have 2 types of Whitefish. Lemon Pepper and Blackened. Couldn't believe it!


Unfortunately, their "whitefish" isn't Lake Whitefish, its Swai :-/

I've run into this problem at several places. They'll use the term white fish for a number of different species including pollack, haddock, swai, etc

However, once in a while I've found lake whitefish at Meijer and fresh thyme. Whole foods also told me they get it occasionally.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

What part of the lake.
This was chicago area yesterday. Kinda rough. Lol


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Eastside Al said:


> View attachment 250766
> What part of the lake.
> This was chicago area yesterday. Kinda rough. Lol


Basically directly east of Chicago. I was fishing the southern basin


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Eastside Al said:


> View attachment 250766
> What part of the lake.
> This was chicago area yesterday. Kinda rough. Lol


And yeah, I don't think my 2 oz pyramid sinkers would be effective in that chop lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw two whitefish caught while trolling late in the year off Vermilion. An OGF member TuBuzz caught one. I don't know the name of the other person.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Perch N' Crappie said:


> Unfortunately, their "whitefish" isn't Lake Whitefish, its Swai :-/
> 
> I've run into this problem at several places. They'll use the term white fish for a number of different species including pollack, haddock, swai, etc
> 
> However, once in a while I've found lake whitefish at Meijer and fresh thyme. Whole foods also told me they get it occasionally.


Sure looked like Whitefish. Thin fillets. Never had Swai that I know of I guess. I have had Pollack and Haddock so sure it was not them. sure was smooth tasting.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

ress said:


> Sure looked like Whitefish. Thin fillets. Never had Swai that I know of I guess. I have had Pollack and Haddock so sure it was not them. sure was smooth tasting.



I only know because you got me all excited to go there so i checked their website and they had a little disclaimer that it was swai lol. Nothing wrong with that though, as I've eaten it plenty of times


----------

